

Eric Schmidt's Home Page - anacleto
http://ericschmidt.com/

======
andrelaszlo
The Wayback Machine has some interesting things:

* 2001: A big photo that looks like it was taken during a "Networld+Interop"/Novell presentation

* 2001: eschmidt@novell.com :)

* 2002: eschmidt@google.com

* 2005: ericschmidt1@yahoo.com

* 2014: twitter button

It hasn't changed much since 2001 :)

[http://web.archive.org/web/20010422003224/http://ericschmidt...](http://web.archive.org/web/20010422003224/http://ericschmidt.com/)

------
hpaavola
Internet needs more home pages like this. Fast to load, fast to read. There's
contact information and couple links to get some more information.

EDIT: at least I prefer pages like this over say LinkedIn profile.

~~~
cyphax
>Internet needs more home pages like this.

If you're talking solely about its looks and contents, then I won't argue. But
if you look at the HTML behind it... it's pretty bad: the internet doesn't
need more pages this poorly written. :P Try and validate it:
[https://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fericschmidt....](https://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fericschmidt.com%2F&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0)

Half as many errors as there are lines of HTML, and that's HTML 4
transitional.

Oh well, it doesn't matter too much, but I'm a web developer so I still have
to care to a degree. ;)

~~~
dribnet
Around 2012 there was an edit but the first two lines were accidently removed
- both the <HTML> and <HEAD> tags are now missing but later closed.

This can be confirmed with internet archive. [1] vs [2]

[1]
[http://web.archive.org/web/20111220220928/http://ericschmidt...](http://web.archive.org/web/20111220220928/http://ericschmidt.com/)

[2]
[http://web.archive.org/web/20131030012224/http://ericschmidt...](http://web.archive.org/web/20131030012224/http://ericschmidt.com/)

------
tracker1
Interesting... I may decide to downplay my own page... I've been trying to
find a combination of time and motivation to move my blog and homepage into
something more cohesive, though I don't think I'd go quite this basic... it
looks so much like something from 1994 to be honest.

As to another's comment on the speed... interestingly enough the image and
twitter button don't actually load that fast... they pop in.... for what it
is, having the images inline may be a better choice (for raw speed). As would
simplifying the broken markup.

------
dylanjermiah
Sergey's page is also pretty cool,
[http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/](http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/)

------
pizu
That picture is from the 1000 USD banknote...

------
weinzierl
I like the image. It's apparently from Wall Street Journal - "Pencil Drawing -
Eric Schmidt.png".

------
viksit
His html skills are from the late 90s, clearly.. Thank goodness we don't judge
him for that :)

~~~
arabala82
No, this is the way to do it. Haven't you seen a CS / engineering professor's
page? Those with knowledge don't need to be flashy, that's for salesmen.

------
tuurul
Would he answer if I called?

~~~
lini
Not likely, since that phone number is for the Google Customer Support. You
would likely not even get a human :)

------
fabrigm
He could learn a little of SEO :)

~~~
BilalBudhani
the question is do he need SEO?

------
micah94
It's missing the opening <HEAD> tag. Is that a thing?

------
rathish_g
It is not from 90's. Look at that twitter button!

